#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Opportunity- What after the graduation?

## pushpnedra25

Hello Everyone, 


Today I am going to discuss the opportunities after the post graduation degree.
There are many candidates who want to go for the higher studies or in research and developments in different fields.


The candidates if completed their master's degree can apply for the Ph.D. degree or there are various offbeat career options. If you are interested in the teaching of research than CSIR NET is the best option for you.


The CSIR NET exam is conducted to select the lecturer at the university level or research and pursue the Ph.D. degree.
The future scope of the CSIR NET Exam is as follows:

Become an assistant professor in university or collegesGet various scholarships and fellowship awardsBecome an entrepreneurget a job in PSUsbecome a lab assistantPublish our articlesget a job in institutes etc. 

These are some of the options after the CSIR NET Exam. You can check your eligibility from the official website and apply for the exam asap. 


All the best.





  Similar Threads: thank you giving me opportunity to join this site Everything is opportunity Opportunity is always under ur feets Opportunity is always under ur feets

----------

